# Autistic son hearing voices



## Lisa2701

hi everyone, 

Jeeze, I am so stressed. My son is 7, and has classic autism, sensory hypersensitivity, and hyperacusis. He manages mainstream school (infact he is years ahead of his class academically, but years behind socially), and his speech is pretty good although his comprehension is a year or two behind his peers. 

Recently, he has been claiming to hear voices. He says there are different voices at different times. There are voices that tell him to do bad things when he gets angry, and there are other voices that just speak to him for no reason, and seem to make no sense to him. Infact, the voices that 'randomly' speak to him frighten him. We have had two occasions at home recently where he's started screaming for his dad and when we went running to him he said someone had spoken to him and he was frightened. 

I contacted both his autistic outreach worker and also his doctor (the specialist who dx his ASD). The out reach worker has told me to contact his doctor, who I've been waiting days on getting back to me. I am now waiting on a call from the GP. 

wondering if anyone else has had similar experiences?


----------



## tiggerpony

Hi there sorry I cant be much help - but have you considered praying (yes, I said praying for him)??????? I didnt think that hearing voices was part of autism? I am not trying to say your son is posessed or anything but my cousins 9 year old had this and as soon as she was taught about god, praying etc, the voices went..........worth a try at least? what do the voice say, does he say they are in a different language, or is it just babble?


----------



## booda

Hi, I have some limited experience working with people on the AS, and have learned that sometimes people with AS and autism have serious difficulties distinguishing between audible voices and their own internal thoughts. When we think, we talk our thoughts to ourselves in our heads, and it's usually in our voice, with our accent. One theory - and backed up from people on the AS, is that this internal voice is mixed up with hearing especially in cases of hyperacusis.......

I would definitely talk to your little one's specialist before introducing any difficult-to-understand characters or ideas, as many people with autism (especially those who are very literal thinkers) have great difficulty being able to figure out things like fiction and/or religion....but you know your son though, hang in there, I hope you get an answer sooner than later x


----------



## DollPosse

Adults that were never diagnosed at children are often diagnosed with Schizophrenia or something related. The input and output is very different and how information is organized, and stored is again different so it is not shocking that what others may perceive as hallucinations are not actually that.


----------



## Abyzak

Hi! I see that this thread is a few years old. I hope that it is still possible to touch base with the original poster. 

I stumbled upon this thread while searching for information on our circumstances. My son has high functioning autism and I have recently discovered that he is hearing voices. He says they happen all the time and there are good voices and bad voices. He tries to ignore the bad ones. 

I'm doing my best to take this well and I want to help him cope with what he is experiencing. I would like to know what has developed with your son. How are things going today? Was he diagnosed with anything regarding the voices? Does he still here them? How does he cope with it? And any other information you would be willing to share. 

Thank you for your time,

Amanda


----------



## Reid

Abyzak said:


> Hi! I see that this thread is a few years old. I hope that it is still possible to touch base with the original poster.
> 
> I stumbled upon this thread while searching for information on our circumstances. My son has high functioning autism and I have recently discovered that he is hearing voices. He says they happen all the time and there are good voices and bad voices. He tries to ignore the bad ones.
> 
> I'm doing my best to take this well and I want to help him cope with what he is experiencing. I would like to know what has developed with your son. How are things going today? Was he diagnosed with anything regarding the voices? Does he still here them? How does he cope with it? And any other information you would be willing to share.
> 
> Thank you for your time,
> 
> Amanda

Amanda have you went into the original posters profile and looked under threads posted have a look through then to see if there's any more on this sort of thing xx


----------



## Abyzak

What a great idea! Will do! Thank you!


----------



## Reid

Abyzak said:


> What a great idea! Will do! Thank you!

No problem hope you can find something that will help your son xx


----------

